
Thanks a lot, Healthcare.gov - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/us-world/2013/12/3/5163228/healthcare-gov-obamacare-website-shows-how-government-can-do-tech-better
======
bking
I work in fed technology, and I agree wholeheartedly that the acquisition
process for technology is horrible.

